# Bettina's Favorite Beethoven Genre (or top 2)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you have a number one favorite genre for Beethoven, if you don't, what are your top 2, if you say all of it, bah hum bug, I'll still love you, dearly!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ask Bettina...................................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ask Bettina...................................


I just did!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I love all of Beethoven's works (as the entire TC community knows)...but, if forced to choose a favorite genre, I'd have to say the piano sonatas (and other solo piano works like variations and bagatelles). It's such a thrill for me to sit down at the piano and play through them! The experience of being at the piano, all alone with Beethoven's great music, makes me feel deeply connected to him. I'm not able to have such a direct experience of his music in any of the other genres; the chamber works (piano trios, etc) require partners, and then the experience doesn't feel as intimate.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I love all of Beethoven's works (as the entire TC community knows)...but, if forced to choose a favorite genre, I'd have to say the piano sonatas (and other solo piano works like variations and bagatelles). It's such a thrill for me to sit down at the piano and play through them! The experience of being at the piano, all alone with Beethoven's great music, makes me feel deeply connected to him. I'm not able to have such a direct experience of his music in any of the other genres; the chamber works (piano trios, etc) require partners, and then the experience doesn't feel as intimate.


I was hoping you'd say the Sonatas, I think he may actually turn out to be my favorite composer of piano Sonatas. Can you recommend a set to listen to?

I love Arrau's Debussy if that gives you any idea. I like how his dynamics never become abrasive with the fortissimos as some other interpretations do. Beethoven has lots of intense moments as well, and I would prefer elegant takes on them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You can currently get a truly excellent set of the sonatas for -- wait for it -- six bucks. I recommend this set.

https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> You can currently get a truly excellent set of the sonatas for -- wait for it -- six bucks. I recommend this set.
> 
> https://us.7digital.com/artist/stew...te-piano-sonatas-1946009?f=20,19,12,16,17,9,2


I wasn't quite feeling his takes...I recall enjoying Ritcher a lot, I have a CD of him doing a few of them. I'm going to throw that on later tonight.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

@ Captain

The overall best Beethoven Piano Sonatas set is likely Claudio Arrau's EMI/Decca set imo. That said, I would recommend just subscribing to Spotify (unlimited music is like $10 a month) and building a playlist of the best performances instead of adhering to a single set. Even Arrau (perhaps the greatest performing pianist of the 20th century -- maybe even better than Bettina?  ) doesn't have the very best rendition of all Beethoven's Piano sonatas, but he does for some of them and is in the running for several others. If you combined Annie Fischer's and Arrau's sets then you'd come close though


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I recall enjoying Brendel's Beethoven, perhaps I should look there!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I was hoping you'd say the Sonatas, I think he may actually turn out to be my favorite composer of piano Sonatas. Can you recommend a set to listen to?
> 
> I love Arrau's Debussy if that gives you any idea. I like how his dynamics never become abrasive with the fortissimos as some other interpretations do. Beethoven has lots of intense moments as well, and I would prefer elegant takes on them.


I have a different favorite performer for each sonata, but overall my favorite cycle is probably Kempff's or Schnabel's. Recently, Goodyear's set is also becoming one of my favorites as well. I love hearing passionate interpretations with a lot of extreme dynamics and violent contrasts. However, if you prefer something more elegant and understated, then you might want to go with Brendel's set (I think you've already mentioned that you like his style).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I recall enjoying Brendel's Beethoven, perhaps I should look there!


LOL, we posted at almost the same time! I actually mentioned Brendel in my post.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> LOL, we posted at almost the same time! I actually mentioned Brendel in my post.


Indeed!  :lol:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bettina said:


> I love all of Beethoven's works (as the entire TC community knows)...but, if forced to choose a favorite genre, I'd have to say the piano sonatas (and other solo piano works like variations and bagatelles). It's such a thrill for me to sit down at the piano and play through them! The experience of being at the piano, all alone with Beethoven's great music, makes me feel deeply connected to him. I'm not able to have such a direct experience of his music in any of the other genres; the chamber works (piano trios, etc) require partners, and then the experience doesn't feel as intimate.


The piano sonatas have proven themselves to me personally, the only complete Beethoven genre that I can truthfully say that I haven't heard anything I don't love. Even the first sonata is awesome, the artistic development up to the very last sonata is extraordinary! 
I've listened to them a lot lately


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I have to stand out from the crowd and vote for the string quartets, as much as I love the piano sonatas. But they both stand as among the highest achievements of western music.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I recall enjoying Brendel's Beethoven, perhaps I should look there!


Not his first cycle, however. Someone described it as journeyman-like. The soul came later.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

fluteman said:


> I have to stand out from the crowd and vote for the string quartets, as much as I love the piano sonatas. But they both stand as among the highest achievements of western music.


And I step out with you. I like the symphonies and many of the piano sonatas (I haven't heard them all), but the quartets always float my boat.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love the late SQ very much as well.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm sitting here debating whether to spend 44 on Brendel's Complete Cycle of the Sonatas or not...decisions decisions!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do you have a number one favorite genre for Beethoven, if you don't, what are your top 2, if you say all of it, bah hum bug, I'll still love you, dearly!


With Beethoven, I am torn between symphonies and opera.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Florestan said:


> With Beethoven, I am torn between symphonies and opera.


As your username would suggest!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I would say: Fidelio and Egmont ( complete)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking at the choices above, I like some, but by no means all, of the piano sonatas; I like some, but by no means all, of the string quartets; I don't like any of the operas - actually I only know Fidelio.

I quite like the symphonies. However there is one genre where I absolutely love everything that Beethoven wrote, so I guess it's my favourite genre from him: dances. This CD is a delight from start to finish


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

String quartets and piano sonatas.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

i am loving these Brendel Beethoven sonatas!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> i am loving these Brendel Beethoven sonatas!


They are outstanding, to say the least.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Looking at the choices above, I like some, but by no means all, of the piano sonatas; I like some, but by no means all, of the string quartets; I don't like any of the operas - *actually I only know Fidelio. *
> 
> I quite like the symphonies. However there is one genre where I absolutely love everything that Beethoven wrote, so I guess it's my favourite genre from him: dances. This CD is a delight from start to finish
> 
> View attachment 96500


That is his only opera :lol: Well, there is Leonore, but that is an earlier version of Fidelio.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Captain, listen to the Schnabel sonatas too!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you ask Bettina herself already?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Have you ask Bettina herself already?


Yes, I replied to the thread topic in post #4.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Yes, I replied to the thread topic in post #4.


sorry.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> sorry.


That's OK, don't worry about it. It's impossible to keep up with every post on TC - things move so fast in many of these threads!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> sorry.


No worries!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bettina said:


> That's OK, don't worry about it. It's impossible to keep up with every post on TC - things move so fast in many of these threads!


I am glad Pugg brought it up. I had missed it, and went back to see the post. Fascinating point you make about feeling so close with the composer when playing his piano sonatas. No other instrument would offer that closeness. It had not occurred to me that this could happen, but then, not playing any instruments, I am not connected with the music in such an intimate way.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Florestan said:


> I am glad Pugg brought it up. I had missed it, and went back to see the post. Fascinating point you make about feeling so close with the composer when playing his piano sonatas. No other instrument would offer that closeness. It had not occurred to me that this could happen, but then, not playing any instruments, I am not connected with the music in such an intimate way.


But it's just a different way to connect, it can be just as intimate to enjoy listening to a favorite performer of the work as well. Don't feel discouraged that you don't experience this, unless you are really motivated to learn so that you can!

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

mathisdermaler said:


> That is his only opera :lol: Well, there is Leonore, but that is an earlier version of Fidelio.


What exactly is Ergmont?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Egmont, a set of incidental music pieces for the 1787 play of the same name.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Egmont, a set of incidental music pieces for the 1787 play of the same name.


Well it's almost like Fidelio, there are arias in Ergmont.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

His piano sonatas define the genre (but then again I am a pianist) I also love his symphonies. The SQs have never taken off with me despite that fact that I like SQs by Schubert, Smetana, Shostakovich.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Egmont, a set of incidental music pieces for the 1787 play of the same name.


Quite a special Beethoven work IMO :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ST4 said:


> Quite a special Beethoven work IMO :tiphat:


Do you have a favourite recording?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ST4 said:


> Quite a special Beethoven work IMO :tiphat:


A wonderful work indeed! I only have two and really like this one a lot:









My other one is NY Phil with Masur. I also have one (Abbado, Berlin Phil) ordered with Cheryl Studer.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Looking at the choices above, I like some, but by no means all, of the piano sonatas; I like some, but by no means all, of the string quartets; I don't like any of the operas - actually I only know Fidelio.
> 
> I quite like the symphonies. However there is one genre where I absolutely love everything that Beethoven wrote, so I guess it's my favourite genre from him: dances. This CD is a delight from start to finish
> 
> View attachment 96500


I second this, I love this cd, where I discovered another Beethoven and was conducted to Mozart dances too.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

String quartets. I think they embody LVB's finest work (my opinion). The late quartets are his most experimental and futuristic works. The _Grosse Fuge_ sounds as if it could have been composed last week.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I really like his piano trios, particularly the "Ghost" and "Archduke". However, it goes without saying that the symphonies and the piano sonatas are some of the best examples of their respective genres.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

chill782002 said:


> I really like his piano trios, particularly the "Ghost" and "Archduke". However, it goes without saying that the symphonies and the piano sonatas are some of the best examples of their respective genres.


My experience with Beethoven if predominantly focused on symphonies and piano sonatas, oh and of course Fidelio. As for all the other music, with the exception of stage works and masses, I have not really done more than give a cursory listen to my 84 CD Complete Beethoven set. So, maybe I need to get back in and explore?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Florestan said:


> My experience with Beethoven if predominantly focused on symphonies and piano sonatas, oh and of course Fidelio. As for all the other music, with the exception of stage works and masses, I have not really done more than give a cursory listen to my 84 CD Complete Beethoven set. So, maybe I need to get back in and explore?


Yes! Give the trios I mentioned above a try. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> My experience with Beethoven if predominantly focused on symphonies and piano sonatas, oh and of course Fidelio. As for all the other music, with the exception of stage works and masses, I have not really done more than give a cursory listen to my 84 CD Complete Beethoven set. So, maybe I need to get back in and explore?


String Quartets! the best ones for me are Beethoven's, specially the last 5 (the middle period ones are great too).


----------

